# Utah Rafters Yahoo Group



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Is Utah Rafters still up and running?

Maybe it is just my inabilities, but my link to that group is not going anywhere and nothing comes up when I search for the group on yahoo groups.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Works fine here.*

Have to say I'm not fond of the new format over the last month.

Gene


----------



## cjhaines (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd love to know too. I tried a few days ago and the same thing happened


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Utahrafters Group*

I can't access it either. Last message from them was on Sunday....


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

stuntmansteve said:


> I can't access it either. Last message from them was on Sunday....


Works OK for me. Last post was on the 22nd.
Here's a link - Yahoo! Groups


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

utrivers.com is what all Utah kayakers use as their forum. Probably plenty of rafters as well.


----------

